# /dev/pci on RPi



## balanga (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm trying to get a WiFi adapter working on a RPi and finding out something about it normally consists of running `pciconf -lv` but this resulted in:-

```
pciconf: /dev/pci: No such file or directory
```

Where do I get one? I see one on my laptop but have no idea what sort of file it is and don't know if it is possible to copy it.

`dmesg` and `usbconfig` recognise the adapter

```
usbconfig -d ugen0.4
ugen0.4: <Ralink 802.11 n WLAN> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (450mA)
```

What do I need to do to get it working?


----------



## balanga (Feb 3, 2018)

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?run(4)


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 3, 2018)

devfs(5) pci(4)

AFAIK none RPi have the PCI bus, so you don't have coresponding /dev/pci entry. It would be useless for your current effort either; your wireless adapter is connected using the USB, not PCI and you managed to get info about it using usbconfig(8).

And because you didn't ask the smart way, we have no other choice than left searching for suitable driver on you


----------

